# Skiddish Feral



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

there is this skiddish feral thats been coming to my house for a meal alot in the morning but she always runs when ever it hears me open the door or somthing. The only time she stays is when shes very hungry but then runs. Even when I throw a treat near her she runs. Will there be a way to get it used to me being around so she doesnt flip everytime i see her?


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

*takes time*

I have been feeding the same feral for a couple of years now. At fist they ran from me when I came near, now they just hang around till the food is down and I walk away. They lost alot of their fear of me but I still cannot touch them. If she is a true feral (born away from people) then it will take time for her to get use to you.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

It's good of you to feed this cat, and that you want to befriend her. She may be afraid, but I'm sure she's relieved that someone out there is helping her to survive.

If you have enough time and patience, try putting the food down, walk a ways away and sit quietly. It may take a few minutes, but the cat will probably creep back to the bowl and start eating with you there. You may have to experiment to find a distance where she feels safe. Do this every day, but sit a little closer each time. If she ever lets you get close enough, you can try putting your hand out where she can sniff it, and eventually maybe she will let you pet her. If she gets comfortable eating right next to you, you can even try sitting on the floor and putting the food bowl on your lap.

Question, do you use dry food or canned? Lots of feral cats seem to become mysteriously braver when it's canned food...

All this will probably take a long time. The main thing is to always move slowly and quietly, and show her that you don't mean to hurt or scare her. Good luck!


----------

